# Tips for to go from strength to cardio training



## Treemoss (23 Apr 2014)

Couldn't find much on this topic, so here it is.. lock or no lock. 


I do a lot of weight lifting with about 10-20 minutes of cardio tossed into each workout. I don't usually go full house on the cardio, and I'm starting to realize that my cardio needs improving, and I don't want to be that guy at basic who slows people down. I'm looking to do a bit of conversation from strength training to cardio, but I'm not sure how to approach it. I have a pretty stocky build, a lot muscle with some fat. I have looked at HIIT programs and crossfitting but I'm a bit ensure how to incorperate it into my workouts with a basic in mind. 

So the questions. How would you go about going from strengh training to cardio training? My goal is to lean up some of the muscle mass I have on me now, and of course not suck at cardio. Also, how to go about it with minimal strength loss.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KerryBlue (23 Apr 2014)

Being a similarly stocky ex-offensive lineman, the best thing I can recommend that used to work for me was just adding cardio to the end of my workouts. 

Start with 5-10 light warm up on the bikes. 
Complete your workout
Do cardio, usually 30+minutes. 
Or do cardio in the mornings or evenings with your strengthening stuff opposite of it. 

The best cardio training I can give is just run. In gr.11 gym, we are required to run the sporting life 10k. We had from early march till may to train. I started barely being able to run 3-4k, but each week we slowly upped it, and after 2 months training I was able to complete the 10k in 55 minutes. While at the same time maintaining my strength training for football. 

There are some great apps if you have a smart phone which have taken the couch to 5k, and 10k trainer and made them very user friendly. 

At the end of the day, the biggest thing with cardio(running, biking, etc..) is you just have to do it and for a decent amount of time.


----------



## The_Falcon (23 Apr 2014)

There are plenty of threads and websites about this, don't be lazy.  Read more.  Research more.   I will say be more specific than "I want to improve cardio".  If you don't have a specific goal/frame of reference, then you will ultimately come up short.  Pick a specific metric and work to improve that. 

Locked.


----------

